# Pistachio wood?



## zuegnu (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello eveyone,

First post here but I have been lurking and reading for a while and gathering lots of info.

Soooo, my question is...does anyone have any info regarding burning pistachio wood?  I have found little to no info on it online.

One site said it was great, long burning and very low smoke but hard as heck to split and tough to light.  That was the ONLY site I could find that even mentioned burning pistachio. That said I can get my hands on some that has been seasoned a solid two years from a reputable farm and its all split.  

Anyone have any experience?  

Thanks!


----------



## Nonprophet (Oct 20, 2009)

In general I think it's good wood, I just hate getting that red dye all over my fingers and hands every time I touch it..........

Ok, Ok, I couldn't resist!!

We burn a fair amount of hazelnut wood here locally, and it's always been good wood.  In general I think the nut tree woods (walnut, pecan, hazelnut, oak, etc.) burn pretty well, the one exception I can think of being Buckeye which is horrible firewood........

I'd suggest getting a small sample from the guy and just burn some and see if you like it!


NP


----------

